# Large pixeled betta C:



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't make them for people unless you are interested in paying, but I decided to play around with pixels again, and made a big one C:

I don't make smaller pixel drawings, I prefer playing with sizes of 100x100 to 300x300 so it's not the usual pixel most users are used to on here xD










One I just made in about 5 minutes.










It took me a fairly short amount of time, and I might make some for people, but it all depends on demand C:

Here is another pixel drawing of mine ^^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

those are really well done! ^_^


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks C:


----------

